# Ortona was it worth it?



## Colin Parkinson (20 Nov 2018)

Never really realized Ortona was a port city, and according to this article that popped up on my fb feed, it was the port that Monty wanted. Did the port become useful to supply the Allied effort or was this just one more hard slog in a multitude of hard slogs? 

 https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/the-italian-stalingrad-when-2600-canadian-men-were-sacrificed-for-a-generals-pride.html?fbclid=IwAR0pXwdhLtAfts01JM0fHMzqHDI3ozi11MAVKZuc9Pgd4YbcbflaGkPBXL8


----------



## BDTyre (21 Nov 2018)

I can't even with this article...
"Some 141 miles due *west* of Rome is the small city of Ortona."
"In the history books and documentaries about the Italian Campaign of WWII, the drive up Italy’s *western* coast gets overlooked..."


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Nov 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Never really realized Ortona was a port city, and according to this article that popped up on my fb feed, it was the port that Monty wanted. Did the port become useful to supply the Allied effort or was this just one more hard slog in a multitude of hard slogs?
> 
> https://www.warhistoryonline.com/war-articles/the-italian-stalingrad-when-2600-canadian-men-were-sacrificed-for-a-generals-pride.html?fbclid=IwAR0pXwdhLtAfts01JM0fHMzqHDI3ozi11MAVKZuc9Pgd4YbcbflaGkPBXL8



Ortona was part of the very costly, attempts to outflank the Monte Cassino anchored German defenses 'the Winter Line', in order to get at Rome and keep German Divisions in Italy and away from the upcoming invasion at Normandy. Anzio was another example of an outflanking attempt on the west coast. So, yeah, I'm thinking it was important... but became known as the 'Italian Stalingrad' for a reason:

'Alexander realized that 5th Army, facing Monte Cassino and the Liri Valley, had little chance of moving on Rome unless the enemy was outflanked. Eventually this would lead to the landings at Anzio in January 1944, but initially Alexander wanted 8th Army to accomplish the task by seizing control of the main east-west highway (the Via Valeria) that ran from Pescara on the Adriatic to Rome. If Montgomery could gain control of the highway, the German army’s lines of communication would be threatened, Cassino quickly abandoned, and 5th Army’s advance resumed.'

https://terrycopp.com/2017/05/18/the-battle-for-ortona/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Ortona


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Nov 2018)

Don't forget that 2018 is the 75th Anniversary of the Battle for Ortona.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Nov 2018)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Don't forget that 2018 is the 75th Anniversary of the Battle for Ortona.



As a former Seaforth, I'm pretty aware of that one. You can still sign up for their trip to Ortona in December this year, where dinner will be served!

Announcing the 75th Anniversary of the Ortona Dinner (Ortona, Italy)

It is the sincerest privilege of the Seaforths to extend a public invitation to the Regiment’s observance of the 75th Anniversary of the Ortona Dinner in Ortona, Italy. All who are interested in attending are welcome to do so! Two Canadian military historians from the Gregg Centre, Dr Lee Windsor & Dr Cindy Brown, will be associated with the tour. The following will be the schedule of events for the week surrounding the Dinner:

December 22nd – Pick up at Fiumicino Rome, Italy and bus transfer to Ortona.

December 23rd – Drive to Sant’Apollinare and view the stand across to San Leonardo, where the Road to Ortona began; proceed to San Leonardo, crossing the River Moro; lunch break. Sterlin Castle (San Donato). Our historians are Dr Lee Windsor and Dr Cindy Brown (University of New Brunswick). Return to Ortona for free time before dinner.

December 24th – Walking tour of Ortona and the key moments of the street battle; break for lunch; walking tour until dark; dinner; midnight mass in the cathedral.

December 25th – Moro River Cemetery for a tribute to the Seaforth fallen then Christmas dinner.

December 26th – Visit Cesena to pay tribute to Smokey Smith and see where he won his VC.

December 27th – Visit Battle of Ortona museum; lunch, then we have a Battle of Ortona conference in the afternoon offered by Dr Lee Windsor and Dr Cindy Brown. Dinner in a winery located on the battlefield.

December 28th – Participation in Ortona civilian ceremonies (to be attended by the Ambassador of Canada to Italy, Alexandra Bugailiskis, Col Tom Endicott, the Canadian Defence Attache in Italy, and a special VIP guest TBA); lunch at Casa Berardi where Canada won its first VC of the Italian Campaign, then to the Moro River for a tribute to the fallen. There is also a ceremony planned to dedicate a town square to Canada.

December 29th – Leave for Cassino, stopping at Cider Crossroads to visit the 12th CAR tank monument. Over to San Pietro Infine and the Liri Valley, lunch on the road. Return to Ortona.

December 30th – Montecassino then transfer to Rome.

If you are interested in joining this tour, or for more information please contact:

Master Corporal R. Jason Stewart 

Seaforth Highlanders of Canada Junior Ranks Mess

Special Event Coordinator

Email: rj.stewart@outlook.com 


https://www.seaforthhighlanders.ca/seaforthnews/announcing-the-75th-anniversary-of-the-ortona-dinner-ortona-italy


----------

